# New member from Victoria here, rare plants anyone?



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm from Victoria and have just picked up planted tank addiction. Share your plant list maybe? If you want to request pictures of any one of the following post on this thread.

What I have since first post for as long I did not give them away already.

- Aegagropila linnaei
- Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
- Anubias afzelii
- Anubias barteri var. 'Coffeefolia'
- Anubias barteri var. 'Angustifolia'
- Anubias barteri var. 'Barteri'
- Anubias barteri var. nana
- Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
- Anubias barteri var. nana 'Pinto'
- Anubias minima
- Anubias nana 'Golden'
- Anubias pangolino
- Anubias Short and Sharp
- Aponogeton ulvaceus
- Aridarum minima
- Aridarum minimum
- Azolla filiculoides
- Bacopa caroliniana
- Ceratopteris thalictroides
- Cryptocoryne parva
- Cryptocoryne Sp.
- Cryptocoryne undulatus 'Red'
- Echinodorus tenellus
- Eleocharis parvula 
- Eleocharis Sp.
- Enchinodorus 'Red Flame'
- Eriocaulon Heimesilatama
- Fissiden fontanus
- Fissidens 'Mini'
- Fissidens nobilis
- Hemianthus callitrichoides
- Hemianthus micranthemoides
- Heteranthera zosterifolia
- Hydrocotyle tripartia 'Japan'
- Hygrophila araguaia
- Hygrophila difformis
- Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
- Lemnoideae (Duckweed)
- Limnophila aromatica
- Limnobium laevigatum
- Limnophila sessilifora
- Ludwigia brevipes
- Ludwigia repens
- Marsilea hirsuta
- Microsorum pteropus 
- Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
- Pogostemon erectus
- Phyllanthus fluitans
- Riccia fluitans
- Rotala rotundifolia
- Sagittaria subulata
- Salvania minima
- Subwassertang
- Staurogyne repens
- Taxiphyllum 'Flame'
- Taxiphyllum 'Spiky'
- Utricularia graminifolia
- Vesicularia dubyana
- Vesicularia montagnei
- Bucephalandra Sp. Eudora
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mini Coin
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mini Sekadau
- Bucephalandra Sp. Singtang
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie ( just brownie )
- Bucephalandra Sp. Velvet
- Bucephalandra Sp. Suang Blue
- Bucephalandra Sp. Arrogant Blue
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pampandoi
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie Blue
- Bucephalandra Sp. Chilli Pepper
- Bucephalandra Sp. Theia Blue
- Bucephalandra Sp. Black Leaf
- Bucephalandra Sp. Thick Brown
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pandora
- Bucephalandra Sp. Purple Adonis
- Bucephalandra Sp. Neo Amanda
- Bucephalandra Sp. Black Ventii
- Bucephalandra Sp. Royale
- Bucephalandra Sp. White Catherine
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kir Royale
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mini Purple
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie Phantom
- Bucephalandra Sp. Firebird
- Bucephalandra Sp. Biblis
- Bucephalandra Sp. Dark Achillies
- Bucephalandra Sp. Dark Akifa
- Bucephalandra Sp. Cherry
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mini Potato Blue
- Bucephalandra Sp. Metallica
- Bucephalandra Sp. Alexandra Red
- Bucephalandra Sp. Dark Velvet
- Bucephalandra Sp. Purple Narrow
- Bucephalandra Sp. Dark Godzilla
- Bucephalandra Sp. 'Red'
- Bucephalandra Sp. Red Envy
- Bucephalandra Sp. Phoenix
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie Satan
- Bucephalandra Sp. Paris Green
- Bucephalandra Sp. Ara
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mini Apple Leaf
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pink Lady
- Bucephalandra Sp. Ulysess
- Bucephalandra Sp. Flamingo
- Bucephalandra Sp. Red Sword
- Bucephalandra Sp. Motleyana Red Under Leaf
- Bucephalandra Sp. Red Shot
- Bucephalandra Sp. Sangau Udulata
- Bucephalandra Sp. Lamandau Mini Purple
- Bucephalandra Sp. Ruby Hixon
- Bucephalandra Sp. Nanga Sepauk
- Bucephalandra Sp. Balai Karangan
- Bucephalandra Sp. Entikong II
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie Red
- Bucephalandra Sp. Purple Black
- Bucephalandra Sp. Cascade King
- Bucephalandra Sp. Red Vein
- Bucephalandra Sp. Copi Susu
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kapit Sulatan Red
- Bucephalandra Sp. Raven
- Bucephalandra Sp. Hyperion
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mella
- Bucephalandra Sp. Ulu Kapuas Pampandoi
- Bucephalandra Sp. Brownie Athena
- Bucephalandra Sp. Theia 9
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kedagang Round
- Bucephalandra Sp. Mirabelle-02
- Bucephalandra Sp. Rubro
- Bucephalandra Sp. Medusa
- Bucephalandra Sp. Alamanda v4
- Bucephalandra Sp. Fino Mimosa
- Bucephalandra Sp. Fino Mirabelle
- Bucephalandra Sp. Red Scorpio
- Bucephalandra Sp. Blue Bell
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kayu Manis Brown
- Bucephalandra Sp. Aphrodite
- Bucephalandra Sp. Cleopatra
- Bucephalandra Sp. Sweet Angel
- Bucephalandra Sp. Sweet Angel 2
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pink Dark
- Bucephalandra Sp. Rich pigment
- Bucephalandra Sp. York
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pink Plum
- Bucephalandra Sp. Sekadau Type 5
- Bucephalandra Sp. Semuntai
- Bucephalandra Sp. Wizard Oz
- Bucephalandra Sp. Sei Merah
- Bucephalandra Sp. Green Chapter
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kapit 4
- Bucephalandra Sp. Wizard oz
- Bucephalandra Sp. Pihik Koprol
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kir Adonis
- Bucephalandra Sp. Kir Campari
+ some more.

And a few more but forgot name and an unknown microsorum like species that got tangled with my buce mini coin, waiting for it grow larger for ID.

Cleaning Crew

40 healthy cherry shrimp. 

20 Crystal Red + LOTS OF BABIES :bigsmile:

12 Ottos

1 SAE

A LOT OF SNAILS


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome...you sound like a typical hobbyist...totally OCD!! We all are you know!!LOL


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey! Welcome! I'm always super happy to see another planted tank/collectoritis enthusiast. You are NEVER bothering anyone with aquarium relevant posts on this forum. If anything we could use more of such posts.
In the past I've been a big fan of rare plants and I've introduced a fair share of the stem and cryptocoryne varieties to the Vancouver area. Lately I've been trying (not necessarily thriving) to keep a largely bucephalandra only tank.
I've got a decent volume of Anubias Pinto in my 50gal though none are available for sale quite yet since I'm trying to grow them out for the aquascape. I've been trying to build up the courage to pick up Anubias white but $100 for a single rhizome that may not survive shipping is a bit of a deterrant. Pinto is quite nice though. The new leaves are entirely white and only the older leaves get some green in them. I'll post pictures in my journal when I manage to move my pictures over from photobucket


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

I have ordered a few buce from theplantguy and hopefully they come in healthy and good portions, fingers crossed. One of the buce is called Sp. Eudora, do you have any experiences with this one Reckon? I couldn't find many pictures of this one. I also have a shipment of anubias pangolino and gold coin from Germany and interested to see how that will go. Maybe sometime we can order anubias white elsewhere in bulk with other members and split when they arrive :lol:. If my first shipment from Germany works well I may consider browsing around for some anubias stardust as rare plants are seen much more often in Europe to me.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, not only are there a kajillion varieties of bucephalandras but the trade names for Buces vary significantly as well, so it's not entirely unlikely to have 3 different farms give 3 different names for the same species. I've never heard of Eudora. SKA Shrimps and the Wetleaf are Canadian online retailers who also sell rarer plants. I've had great experiences with them.
Different species of bucephalandras do vary in resiliency though. I've had some of mine do poorly and others do well in the same conditions. Regardless of what people say I don't think they are as easy to keep as Anubias at all, at least not with CO2.
I'm open to possibly sharing the bulk cost of Stardust, White, or Alba. But one thing's for sure, it just can't be DOA.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow, Anubias Alba is amazing, is it real though? Or just some sort of flower. I was originally going to order from thewetleaf but they look a little more expensive compared to theplantguy but we shall see. SKA shrimp sure has a large collection of buces ( thank sharing  ) and buce sp arrogant blue looks amazing too.

Now I have a piece of arrogant blue myself and it is amazing.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wyvc said:


> Wow, Anubias Alba is amazing, is it real though? Or just some sort of flower. I was originally going to order from thewetleaf but they look a little more expensive compared to theplantguy but we shall see. SKA shrimp sure has a large collection of buces ( thank sharing  ) and buce sp arrogant blue looks amazing too.


I've never seen Anubias Alba before in real life. I think it's just another variety which lacks green pigmentation in a unique way. It's again about $100 for a rhizome. 
Let SKA shrimp know I referred you 
You can also message pearlcoffee. She keeps a bunch of buces and may be able to sell/ship you some.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/first-ever-60-p-211457/#post1351073


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Cool anubias "Anubias alba" - white stem


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

White Catherine from Lizzy.  Could be just a piece of "sick" buce. What do you think? Virus? Mutation? Too early to say for sure?


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Black Leaf (Right), Pandora Left









Shrimp are doing well after I killed off half the population from a top off.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

2 of the recent additions, Anubias Pangolino, and Erio ( Incase anyone is wondering, no my cichlids do not bother my plants. I have buce in there as well. )


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

The Crystal Red has a mysterious Yellow egg  , All other mothers had brown eggs, she is the only one with a single yellow egg.


----------

